# Mirror frame



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well the wife's been bugging me for some time now that she would like to see some king of frame around a mirror we have hanging above our mantle so I said draw me a picture and I will make it for you but you do the staining ( good trade off I thought). I got it done and this is what I did.
First thing we wanted was mitered corners and at the same time fairly strong so I used buscuits and titebond III in the corners, I also dadoed the back to accept the mirror. I used small flat bar to hold the mirror in place with heavy duty picture hanges and lined everthing up so the weight of the mirror and frame was on the mantle. Well turned out not to shabby.
Hope this gives anyone thinking of framing a mirror some idea's


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

NICE work, darryl! I like the before/after shot...that really shows off the impact of the project.

well done, amigo!

smitty


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

That really looks great and completely changes the overall look of the whole area. Looks great Daryl.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good!! Really makes the mirror stand out. How did you finish the frame?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*mirror project*

Good job Daryl,
I have done similar projects like this from time to time. Pretty much the same way you did. This is also a good solution for mirrors that are still good but the silvering around the outside edges is starting to discolor. Just adjust the depth of the rabbit to cover the discoloring. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

what an improvement...it really warmed that area up nicely...:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great job Daryl. Really came out nice.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

toddj99 said:


> Looks good!! Really makes the mirror stand out. How did you finish the frame?


The wife used 2 coats brushed on "506 Silver Anniversary" Folk Art Acrylic paint.
In the groove she used 1 coat "Venetian Gold" Decoart Dazzling Metallics brushed on.
The inside strip she used 1 coat "Glorious Gold" Decorart Dazzling Metallics brushed and wiped off after a minute or 2.
Thankyou everyone for the kind words. It was a fun little project that we were both involved in and won't be the last I'm sure.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the boat on the mantle. The frame looks nice too.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Aaronmcc said:


> I like the boat on the mantle. quote]
> 
> Yah she's a nice one, gladd I found her. The real ship was built in 1778. it's 204' long ( don't ask me how I got it to fit on the mantle).:laughing:


----------

